# LDS Canneries



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard lots of people talking about LDS Canneries. I see on their website that there aren't any in WI, but I might be able to drive to one in IL. But...how exactly do they work? Do I need to talk to them, do you have to be a Church member, do they have pre packaged items, etc?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

There are a couple of different types of canneries in the LDS church. Are you talking about the drypack cannery? If so, I'm sure there's one in WI. Often they are located inside the Bishop's storehouse and are not advertised as a "cannery" when in fact, that's what they are. If you are talking about a wet cannery, they are few and far between anymore, and are primarily in the west. (the far west!)
Generally, to purchase directly from an LDS cannery, you do need a member friend to accompany you. I take friends to the dry-pack cannery in Columbus Ohio fairly often.
You don't have to be a member to buy online, however, the selection of product you can purchase is far more limited than it is if you go to the store-house with a member. 
They usually have prepackaged items on hand, or you can buy in bulk by the bag/box (usually 20 to 50 lbs) and put it up yourself. If you go with a member, you can usually can your items right there when you get them. Some of them require a preset appointment, but a member friend would know that. If you don't know any members, try to buy online from the church website.
If I can help in any other way, just let me know.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'll ask on FB to see if I have any LDS followers in the S WI/ N IL area willing to sneak me in..hehe. And I did manage to find the catalog, if nothing else, that will help


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's best if you just call the cannery. They all run by different rules. The one in Indianapolis likes to know ahead of time that you are coming. Generally, you don't have to be a member, but some facilities like you to come with one. They will also tell you if they have a group scheduled to come in that you can just add yourself onto. If you found the list of canneries - call the one closest and ask. Ask for the hours they are opened. Some are only open 1 day a week.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I canned with Mormon friends once. It wasn't at a cannery. It was in someone's garage. They got the equipment that seals the #10 cans from the cannery. I asked one of my friends and she got me the dates the equipment would be there and she got me a price list for buying the cans and lids and oxygen absorbers and the bulk items that they sell. I canned the bulk foods that I bought from them, and some other bulk foods that I bought elsewhere. I traded some of my bulk items with a Mormon friend who was able to get items that I wasn't able to buy.

It was a good experience, and made wonderful preps that will last for many years.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Go here to locate LDS canneries near you: http://www.providentliving.org/location/map/0,12566,2026-1-4,00.html
Go here to find the order form. Click the link on the right that says "Home Storage Center Order Form" and print it out. http://www.providentliving.org/channel/0,11677,1706-1,00.html
Contact the local cannery and ask them if you could attend with another group, as you aren't a member, but that you'd really like to attend. Just FYI all LDS cannery items are not for resale. The prices are pretty low, but they are for individual family use only. 
Fill out in pencil the items you think you would like to purchase at the cannery. In pencil, because they can be out of something and you'll need to adjust accordingly. Often when you join with a group, they will combine everyone's tally and then can everyone's wheat at once, then milk, etc. 
When attending a cannery, be aware that some have a few rules just FYI; no jewelry (can be lost in the cans), no open-toed shoes, etc. 
Some items are available already packaged, others you will have to can yourself with the group. It's easy and actually fun. I always try to can items like powdered milk in the fall or winter months, because our cannery isn't air conditioned and that sticky powder will get all over you. Uck. 
Most canneries offer a photocopied set of recipes for the price of making the copies with recipes using the dry-goods. 
Good luck.


----------

